# المنتدى منتدى الكابلات Cables Section قسم منتجات (DITS Production) تحديثات :  GsmFinder Version 2.1.8 Released

## mohamed73

*Whats new in  Gsmfinder V2.1.8*  *1.* *ALCATEL OT606,OT710D,VM202(ALL CODES NCK/SPCK/SNCK/SCK/CCK) 1 MONTH FREE*  *2.* ADD 35 NEW PID OF ALCATEL OT710  *3.* RESSELLER UPDATE  *4.* DITS CABLES LIST UPDATED  *5.* *BSI VALUE FOR ALL NOKIA FOR UFC4 UNDER CABLE FINDER*  *6.* *IMAGE FILES ADDED FOR UFC4 UNDER CABLE FINDER*  *7.* *ADDED IMAGES IN LCD COMPATIBILITY*      *What we have till now ?*  *ZTE :* *29 models supported - codecalculator* *Huawei modem:* *39 models supported - codecalculator*  *Alcatel:* *32 models - codecalculator (NEW)* *IC compatibility:* *13 types*  *Lcd compatibility :* *830 types*  *cables compatibility:* *2038 types*  *Battery compatibility:* *1196 types* *ASIC compatibility:* *112 types* *Flex compatibility:* *629 types* *TACFAC brand & model:* *26921*   *Blackberry:*Engineering screen code calculator  *Read PIN/IMEI/MEP via USB cable*  *Nokia:* *Unlock- DCT4/DCT4+/SL1
       backup/write pm DCT4/DCT4+/BB5
       Reset security codeDCT4+/BB5 (NEW) 
       Readinfo by fbus & Prolific  DCT3/DCT4/DCT4+/BB5  RPLCalculation DCT4+ FREE
       Code calcuation DCT4
       Read info by USB BB5  Reset counter for all BB5+ (SL2, SL3)*        
  Code: *(21-3-11) Gsmfinder V2.1.7 
Whats was in previous update Gsmfinder  V2.1.7 
1. ALCATEL OT710, E101FLIP ADDED. (ALL CODES NCK/SPCK/SNCK/SCK/CCK)
2. NETWORK/COUNTRY INFO FOR ALL ALCATEL WITH PID REQUIRED ADDED.
3. CRAZY UPDATE IN FLEX COMPATIBILITY FOR BLACKBERRY, LG, NOKIA, SAMSUNG, SONY    ERICSSON ADDED UNDER GSMFINDER TAB 
4. TACFAC BRAND/MODEL INFO UPDATED
5. NEW EXE PACK ADDED & THEMIDA PROBLEM ALREADY SOLVED*    *Need your support :*  *We are looking for more test results from all the users* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Supported Interface : UFS ,JAF ,USB AND PROLIFIC CABLE*   *NOTE :* *Please use official link for dowload it will help in further versions
       In further versions you should need key file that will sending for 
       official web registered users*    * Public discussion thread about GsmFinder*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Gsmfinder news Thread :*  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Questions & Answers :* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *More Update Coming Soon* *BR.* *Gsm-extreme*

----------


## ameer300sl

شكرا على البرنامج

----------

